# wpa_supplicant woes



## rohshall (Jul 31, 2012)

My wireless is not correctly configured by wpa_supplicant(8). 


```
salil-satellite# wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d
	Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'default' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'
	Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
	Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
	ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'
	eapol_version=2
	ap_scan=1
	fast_reauth=1
	Priority group 5
	   id=0 ssid='salquestfl'
	   id=1 ssid=''
	Own MAC address: 00:13:02:68:0e:e2
	wpa_driver_bsd_del_key: keyidx=0
	wpa_driver_bsd_del_key: keyidx=1
	wpa_driver_bsd_del_key: keyidx=2
	wpa_driver_bsd_del_key: keyidx=3
	wpa_driver_bsd_set_countermeasures: enabled=0
	RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver
	Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec
	EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
	EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
	EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE
	EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
	EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED
	EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
	EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
	Added interface wlan0
	State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING
	Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID
	EAPOL: disable timer tick
	EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
	Received 1272 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)
	BSS: Start scan result update 1
	BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID b0:e7:54:b9:47:7a SSID 'SINGTEL-0675'
	BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 72:54:99:49:eb:14 SSID 'HG256-49EB15'
	BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID 00:21:91:d9:ff:53 SSID 'sh83137403'
	BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 00:1b:2f:4a:6a:00 SSID 'salquestfl'
	BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID 3c:ea:4f:15:d8:11 SSID 'SINGTEL-9805'
	New scan results available
	Selecting BSS from priority group 5
	Try to find WPA-enabled AP
	0: b0:e7:54:b9:47:7a ssid='SINGTEL-0675' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11
	   skip - SSID mismatch
	   skip - SSID mismatch
	1: 72:54:99:49:eb:14 ssid='HG256-49EB15' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x31
	   skip - SSID mismatch
	   skip - SSID mismatch
	2: 00:21:91:d9:ff:53 ssid='sh83137403' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x31
	   skip - SSID mismatch
	   skip - SSID mismatch
	3: 00:1b:2f:4a:6a:00 ssid='salquestfl' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x31
	   skip - no WPA/RSN IE
	4: 3c:ea:4f:15:d8:11 ssid='SINGTEL-9805' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x31
	   skip - no WPA/RSN IE
	Try to find non-WPA AP
	0: b0:e7:54:b9:47:7a ssid='SINGTEL-0675' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11
	   skip - SSID mismatch
	   skip - privacy mismatch
	1: 72:54:99:49:eb:14 ssid='HG256-49EB15' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x31
	   skip - SSID mismatch
	   skip - privacy mismatch
	2: 00:21:91:d9:ff:53 ssid='sh83137403' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x31
	   skip - SSID mismatch
	   skip - privacy mismatch
	3: 00:1b:2f:4a:6a:00 ssid='salquestfl' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x31
	   selected non-WPA AP 00:1b:2f:4a:6a:00 ssid='salquestfl'
	Trying to associate with 00:1b:2f:4a:6a:00 (SSID='salquestfl' freq=2462 MHz)
	Cancelling scan request
	WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE
	Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1
	WPA: clearing AP WPA IE
	WPA: clearing AP RSN IE
	WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE
	No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
	wpa_driver_bsd_set_key: alg=WEP addr=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=0 key_len=10
	State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING
	wpa_driver_bsd_associate: ssid 'salquestfl' wpa ie len 0 pairwise 4 group 4 key mgmt 2
	wpa_driver_bsd_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1
	wpa_driver_bsd_set_auth_alg alg 0x1 authmode 1
	wpa_driver_bsd_associate: set PRIVACY 1
	Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec
	EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0
	EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
	EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0
	EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
	EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized
	EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
	State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED
	Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:1b:2f:4a:6a:00
	Associated with 00:1b:2f:4a:6a:00
	WPA: Association event - clear replay counter
	WPA: Clear old PTK
	EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
	EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
	EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
	EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
	EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1
	EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state S_FORCE_AUTH
	EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized
	EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE
	Cancelling authentication timeout
	State: ASSOCIATED -> COMPLETED
	CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:1b:2f:4a:6a:00 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
	Cancelling scan request
	
	BSS: Expire BSS 0 due to age
	BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID b0:e7:54:b9:47:7a SSID 'SINGTEL-0675'
	BSS: Expire BSS 1 due to age
	BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID 72:54:99:49:eb:14 SSID 'HG256-49EB15'
	BSS: Expire BSS 2 due to age
	BSS: Remove id 2 BSSID 00:21:91:d9:ff:53 SSID 'sh83137403'
	BSS: Expire BSS 4 due to age
	BSS: Remove id 4 BSSID 3c:ea:4f:15:d8:11 SSID 'SINGTEL-9805'
	^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received
	Removing interface wlan0
	wpa_driver_bsd_deauthenticate
	wpa_driver_bsd_del_key: keyidx=0
	wpa_driver_bsd_del_key: keyidx=1
	wpa_driver_bsd_del_key: keyidx=2
	wpa_driver_bsd_del_key: keyidx=3
	wpa_driver_bsd_del_key: addr=00:1b:2f:4a:6a:00 keyidx=0
	ioctl[SIOCS80211, op 20, len 7]: Can't assign requested address
	State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED
	EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
	EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
	EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
	EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
	EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
	EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
	EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
	wpa_driver_bsd_set_countermeasures: enabled=0
	No keys have been configured - skip key clearing
	BSS: Remove id 3 BSSID 00:1b:2f:4a:6a:00 SSID 'salquestfl'
	Cancelling scan request
	Cancelling authentication timeout
	wpa_driver_bsd_set_wpa_internal: wpa=3 privacy=1
```

When I run
`# wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d`
the wireless card gets associated with the access point, but the process does not get completed. It keeps waiting for some communication that never happens and then when I kill it by Ctrl-C, it disassociates the connection. During the time, it is waiting, I can see that it is associated with AP.


```
salil-satellite# ifconfig wlan0
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:13:02:68:0e:e2
	inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/36Mbps mode 11g
	status: associated
	ssid salquestfl channel 11 (2462 MHz 11g) bssid 00:1b:2f:4a:6a:00
	country US authmode OPEN privacy ON deftxkey 1 wepkey 1:104-bit
	txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS roaming MANUAL



	salil-satellite# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev wpi0 ssid salquestfl wepmode on wepkey 0x6CA0E03ACB weptxkey 1 up
	ifconfig: create: bad value
```


Even if I let it be and run dhclient(8) on wlan0, there is no answer from the router, which may be because there is no real traffic going out (or the authorization is not complete and my AP and router are the same devices).

Could somebody help me, please?


----------



## tingo (Aug 2, 2012)

And you have tried just putting the right incarnations in /etc/rc.conf?
(ie. ifconfig_wlan0="DHCP WPA")


----------



## rohshall (Aug 3, 2012)

*Resolved*

It turned out that if I change my wireless data encryption from WEP to WPA-PSK, it works.
Thanks for your help though.


----------

